# Bow Press for Hoyt Split Limbs



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

There are several good presses out there, if you are after the correct Apple for Hoyt Tec risers... then the model #0299 is the correct press. It is designed for the Hoyt...

I have one; but if I were working on any of the other brands I would buy the Surloc X-press... it will fit any bow well....

One of the members of AT... Walks with a Gimp... sells what looks like a great press also... especially for those who do not need a fixed Pro model...


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I have a apple easy bow press, it's alright, but I'd prefer one that doesn't use a rope. But for the price, I cann't complain, I did however have to shave the rubber rollers so the limbs fit down in the bottom, I screwed up the finish on my razortec along the edges where the limbs didn't seat properly because of the slight angle the rubber had.But I don't use mine much, just put new strings on both bows, so I shouldn't be using that much.


----------



## jguad (Jan 5, 2005)

*press*

I purchased a hydra press for my hoyt, however it will fit other bows. It's a well built press and the price is right Here is their web site (www.geocities.com/hydrapress/


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

I second the nomination for HydraPress. Got mine last week and it's great.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Be very careful here folks... Hoyt Tec risers if not pressed correctly will bend... Hoyt is very explicit as to the correct manner; any deviation can and most likely will result in a bent riser....


----------



## Duke12 (Jun 24, 2004)

*Javi*

Javi, is there any way to tell if a riser is bent, other than sending it back to Hoyt?


----------



## InKYfromSD (Feb 6, 2004)

JAVELINA said:


> Be very careful here folks... Hoyt Tec risers if not pressed correctly will bend... Hoyt is very explicit as to the correct manner; any deviation can and most likely will result in a bent riser....


The HydraPress for 'Tec risers only puts pressure on the limbs.


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I make sure to place the straps in the same position Hoyt shows in tec. manuel.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I use a Bowmaster with split limbs adapter.


----------



## 'Ike' (Jan 10, 2003)

*Second the BowMaster!*

The things that make you go Hmmmmmmmmmm! I'll have to check and see which one my buddy uses at his shop........


----------



## millstonesuper (Nov 28, 2003)

send a pm to Toad 400. Jason makes an awesome press that will press almost every bow out there at a very reasonable cost. Just sent my m/o to him today and can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Hoyt USA was going to design their own bow press to address the bent risers.
But when Sure-Loc brought their press out last year, Hoyt decided they couldn't improve on the design and recommends the Sure-Loc press for their bows.


Sag.


----------

